# [OT] Gentoo Pub (con novita')

## fedeliallalinea

Ciao Ragazzi vorrei organizzare un nuovo incontro. Dove? Ancora a Manno ma stavolta ci sono delle novita', forse avremo un'aula e l'accesso internet. Prima pero' vorrei sottolineare quel forse perche' pelon's ha domandato se era possibile fare questo nella mia ex scuola (lui lavora ancora li) e gli hanno risposto che hanno bisogno di sapere il numero approssimativo dei partecipanti (e non e' detto che se lo sanno ci lasciano). Io e pelon's possiamo metterci solo la nostra garanzia alla scuola ma la decisione finale non spetta noi.

Fatta la premessa, se avremo l'aula, l'incontro sarebbe il 16 e 17 aprile a Manno (Ticino CH) nell'istituto della supsi. 

Ho anche parlato con fabioFVZ del velug e questo mercoledi' proporra' la questione nel suo lug. 

Gli argomenti trattati saranno gentoo e  magari potremmo dare anche supporto ad allievi della scuola ad installare gentoo se vogliono. Inoltre si potrebbe anche fare una riunione dei gechi dal vivo se la presenza dei socio ordinari e simpatizzanti lo permettera'. 

Ultima cosa, nessuno vieta di fare una bella partita a qualche gioco  :Wink:  .

Ok ora sta a voi rispondere se ci siete o no (ho bisogno di un numero approssimativo). Spero che potremmo essere in tanti.

Ciao

fedeliallalinea

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok ora sta a voi rispondere se ci siete o no (ho bisogno di un numero approssimativo). Spero che potremmo essere in tanti.
> 
> Ciao
> ...

 

Io ci sono quasi sicuramente.

----------

## quore

presente pure io...

----------

## shev

Guardo la cartina geografica e vi faccio sapere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gnu-statix

ci sarò sicuramente!!!!

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo ragazzi l'aula e l'accesso internet ci sono pero' dobbiamo essere al minimo una 15ina di persone e dovrei sapere chi c'e' certamente (anche chi e' in forse) per venerdi' a 12:00 cosi' posso confermare o annullare la riservazione del posto.

Ora manca solo la vostra partecipazione.

----------

## Ceppus

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora manca solo la vostra partecipazione.

 

Ci sono anche io, se la donna non reclama...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok per il momento siamo in 7 ovvero

```
- pelon's

- fedeliallalinea

- Jecko_Hee

- quore

- gnu-statix

- Ceppus

- bsolar
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Magari dite anche se potete solo il 16 o il 17 cosi' magari facciamo solo un giorno. Per quelli che hanno gia' postato (visto che li conosco) dovrebbero esserci tutti e due i giorni  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## pascalbrax

uhm...

io il 16 ho un lanparty e non ho idea per che ora finira'... ma se si fa, mi posso liberare prima

il 17 io e plasma abbiamo una cena di un canale IRC (si, quello della firma). devo vedere cosa preferisce fare plasma, dato che per i trasporti mi tocca ancora fare il parassita.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
- pelon's

- fedeliallalinea

- Jecko_Hee

- quore

- gnu-statix

- Ceppus

- bsolar

- Yans
```

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Guardo la cartina geografica e vi faccio sapere 

 

credo che la cosa andrà avanti tutta la notte, se no, se qualcuno che viene da lontano avesse bisogno di un posto per dormire, uno o due potrei alloggiarli. 

P.S. dai shev, la Svizzera non è tanto lontana   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> credo che la cosa andrà avanti tutta la notte, se no, se qualcuno che viene da lontano avesse bisogno di un posto per dormire, uno o due potrei alloggiarli. 
> 
> P.S. dai shev, la Svizzera non è tanto lontana  

 

Effettivamente non credo ci metterei più di un'ora e mezza / due ore a raggiungervi. Ci sto pensando seriamente.

I dubbi sono:

a - cosa fate, in che orari e informazioni varie. Magari suddivise nei due giorni

b- probabilmente posso venire solo sabato, visto che il venerdì lavoro fino alle 14 e tra una cosa e l'altra non so quando riuscirei a partire

Se volete segnarmi come "in dubbio" fate pure, non vi assicuro nulla ma se riesco vengo più che volentieri. Anche perchè la compagnia mi pare veramente di alta qualità  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
- pelon's

- fedeliallalinea

- Jecko_Hee

- quore

- gnu-statix

- Ceppus

- bsolar

- Yans

- Amico di Yans (ormai e' conosciuto cosi :D )
```

----------

## MyZelF

Dunque... io, OKreZ e probabilmente botta stiamo vedendo di organizzarci. Se riesco stasera faccio un salto al velug a sentire anche loro.

----------

## pelon's

Ecco il link del manifesto ... se così si può chiamare ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Cappero   :Sad:   purtroppo molto probabilmente non ci potrò essere, perchè devo andare all'estero 4 giorni per lavoro. 

Mi dispiace veramente di non esserci. Sarà per un'altra volta.

----------

## m.mascherpa

Ciao a tutti,

non so se potrò essere presente all'incontro ma se mi

fate avere un riassunto dell'iniziativa con date definitive,

orari, luoghi e programma posso pubblicarla sulla GWN!

A presto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ragazzi avrei bisogno di sapere che avete deciso (per quelli che ci stavano pensando) cosi' vediamo di dare anche le info a m.mascherpa.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ragazzi avrei bisogno di sapere che avete deciso (per quelli che ci stavano pensando) cosi' vediamo di dare anche le info a m.mascherpa.

 

Al 99% vengo il 17. Poi mi direte i dettagli precisi sulla giornata (e come raggiungervi  :Razz: )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Al 99% vengo il 17. Poi mi direte i dettagli precisi sulla giornata (e come raggiungervi )

 

Con che mezzo arrivi?

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Con che mezzo arrivi?

 

Dovrei venire con la mia macchina, fino all'uscita dell'autostrada a Lugano dovrei arrivarci  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Dovrei venire con la mia macchina, fino all'uscita dell'autostrada a Lugano dovrei arrivarci 

 

Lugano nord e poi vai verso ponte tresa il primo Agip (o Shell non mi ricordo che e') che incontri ti fermi e mi tel ti mando il mio numero in pm.

----------

## pelon's

ecco come arrivare al galleria 2 a manno ....   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> ecco come arrivare al galleria 2 a manno ....  

 

E il mio link che aveva di diverso?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti.

stavo pensando che quasi quasi sabato verrei anch'io a conoscervi...

Leo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> stavo pensando che quasi quasi sabato verrei anch'io a conoscervi...

 

Ottimo spero veramente che tu venga.

Facciamo il punto. Venerdi' praticamente saremo solo tra svizzeri. Io direi confermiamo i due giorni cosi' per il prossimo incontro sapremo come organizzarci meglio  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## _Plasma_

ok, io passo venerdi sera a farmi un idea del business, e sabato pomeriggio eventualmente con PC in spalla se venerdi sera noto che è il caso di portarlo!

ceo

----------

## randomaze

Al sabato dovrei riuscire a venire anche io (con consorte)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Premesso che anch'io verrò il sabato, a che ora è bene arrivare a Manno? Cosa c'è in programma? Dobbiamo portare qualcosa (oltre al pc/portatile che è ovvio  :Very Happy: )? La sera è prevista una cena tra gechi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Premesso che anch'io verrò il sabato, a che ora è bene arrivare a Manno?

 

Dalle 13:00 via.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cosa c'è in programma?

 

....... e' da stabilire........

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Dobbiamo portare qualcosa (oltre al pc/portatile che è ovvio )?

 

La vostra presenza basta e avanza.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> La sera è prevista una cena tra gechi?

 

Questo lo decidiamo poi, dipende da come va il tutto  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   La sera è prevista una cena tra gechi? 
> 
> Questo lo decidiamo poi, dipende da come va il tutto  .

 

Io dico subito che per questa non ci sono... leveró le tende verso le 19.00 causa altri impegni!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20040412-newsletter.xml#doc_chap4

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pascalbrax

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20040412-newsletter.xml#doc_chap4
> 
>   

 

urca! che colpaccio!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Plasma_

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20040412-newsletter.xml#doc_chap4
> 
>   

 

minchia che roba seria!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PXL

 *Quote:*   

> ...And in any case, springtime in Ticino is supposed to be lovely....

 

secondo me questo ha parenti svizzeri-tedeschi =) ahaha... schööni ppanorama!!!

----------

## ElDios

Ok ragazzi..invito accettato più che volentieri..ste cose mi fanno impazzire..

solo un chiarimento..ma la notte ognuno torna a casetta propria e ri-iniziamo il giorno dopo?

Oppure vaghiamo ubriachi tutta notte ruttando e cantando canzoni in dialetto locale?

Oppure ancora sacchi a pelo e occupiamo la scuola?

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Queste e mille altre domande turbano i miei sonni............. *ronf ronf ronf*  :Laughing: 

Rispondete presto che non vedo l'ora che arrivi venerdì...

A proposito..io abito vicino Milano,e ho la macchina disponibile..sono da solo in macchina se qualcuno si vuole aggregare..solo che non assicuro il ritorno prima di Sabato sera..   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> solo un chiarimento..ma la notte ognuno torna a casetta propria e ri-iniziamo il giorno dopo?

 

Non saprei cosa dirti io ne ho gia' 3 a casa mia a dormire e il 4 non saprei dove metterlo. Non saprei per la notte. Be al massimo vieni venerdi che una soluzione la troviamo.

PS: passare dal 1200 al 56k non e' il ma  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## pascalbrax

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oppure vaghiamo ubriachi tutta notte ruttando e cantando canzoni in dialetto locale?
> 
> Oppure ancora sacchi a pelo e occupiamo la scuola?
> ...

 

guarda che non e' l'assembly dei vecchi tempi  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

Mi rifiuto categoricamente...se non si va in giro ubriachi e non si occupa la scuola stessa mi fifiuto categoricamente di prender parte ad un siffatto evento..   :Laughing: 

Bene <modalità idiota off>

Ora,allora ci vediamo domani verso le 12 la...

a domaaaaa....   :Cool: 

PS: Ultima possibilità per quelli di Milano di aggregarsi in macchinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....

----------

## ElDios

..ragazzi purtoppo ho avuto un imprevisto  :Mad:  $$$  :Mad:  monetario..quindi non posso raggiungervi domani..vi auguro buon divertimento e ci si vede martedì da Mr.RMS..

ciau ciau e buon divertimento..

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

fatevi un update del portage anche per me...  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ci sarò anch'io oggi...e prometto che non farò casino    :Laughing: 

Ciaooo

Jaco

----------

## Emi625

Salve gente! Volevo dirvi che veniamo anche noi, e siamo in due o tre. Due comunque sono confermati per sabato, il terzo dovrebbe dare conferma oggi.

Ci vediamo là. Lunga vita all'open source.

Emiliano (anche per Luca e forse Simone).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto allora. Noi (in pochi) siamo gia' qua gli altri verranno oggi (inizia alle 14:00). Allora a domani  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Benvenuto allora. Noi (in pochi) siamo gia' qua gli altri verranno oggi (inizia alle 14:00). Allora a domani  .

 

No che siamo in altri posti vorremmo l'aggiornamento in tempo reale  :Razz: 

----------

## CHTEKKtmp

 *Emi625 wrote:*   

> Salve gente! Volevo dirvi che veniamo anche noi, e siamo in due o tre. Due comunque sono confermati per sabato, il terzo dovrebbe dare conferma oggi.
> 
> Ci vediamo là. Lunga vita all'open source.
> 
> Emiliano (anche per Luca e forse Simone).

 

Bene confermo!  :Very Happy:  Io sono il Luca tra questi 3-4. Il mio nick è CHTEKK di norma, ora ho messo CHTEKKtmp xké ho un prob con la mail a cui doveva arrivare il codice di conferma di CHTEKK...  :Smile:  Ho anche contattato altra gente, MAGARI se vengono tutti siano anche 5-6!  :Razz: 

 *fediallalinea wrote:*   

> Benvenuto allora. Noi (in pochi) siamo gia' qua gli altri verranno oggi (inizia alle 14:00). Allora a domani  .

 

Ahhh! Venivo già oggi se nn fossi a Zurigo... Ma allora è venerdì e sabato? Domenica niente? Vabbè, vediamo domani. *ego eccitato sum*

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> No che siamo in altri posti vorremmo l'aggiornamento in tempo reale 

 

Chi installa na webcam e un Darwin Streaming Server?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (Dipende dalle connessioni della SUPSI)

----------

## _Plasma_

 *Emi625 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chi installa na webcam e un Darwin Streaming Server?  (Dipende dalle connessioni della SUPSI)

 

mi sa che sono nattati! dunque sara dura arrivare alla webcam!  :Smile: 

----------

## llongi

 *_Plasma_ wrote:*   

>  *Emi625 wrote:*   
> 
> Chi installa na webcam e un Darwin Streaming Server?  (Dipende dalle connessioni della SUPSI) 
> 
> mi sa che sono nattati! dunque sara dura arrivare alla webcam! 

 

Appunto per questo un streaming server... L'idea sarebbe stata: webcam --> si connette a server esterno (in uscita anche con NAT va tutto...), quel server poi --> manda al resto del mondo usando lo Streaming Server.  :Smile:  Funzionare funziona, realizzarlo è a parte...

PS: Ora finalmente con CHTEKK come Nick.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CHTEKK wrote:*   

> PS: Ora finalmente con CHTEKK come Nick. 

 

Allora benvenuto

----------

## llongi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *CHTEKK wrote:*   PS: Ora finalmente con CHTEKK come Nick.  
> 
> Allora benvenuto

 

Grazie mille!  :Smile:  Spero in una felice convivenza... Domani ci sarà qualcuno che usa Gentoo in ambito server? A me interessa maggiormente x quello. A domani e un grande CIAO a tutti gli utenti di questo forum.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CHTEKK wrote:*   

> Domani ci sarà qualcuno che usa Gentoo in ambito server?

 

Non saprei, comunque vieni che troverai gente che potra' darti consigli.

----------

## llongi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *CHTEKK wrote:*   Domani ci sarà qualcuno che usa Gentoo in ambito server? 
> 
> Non saprei, comunque vieni che troverai gente che potra' darti consigli.

 

A mi ga sum siküür!

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> No che siamo in altri posti vorremmo l'aggiornamento in tempo reale 

 

Arrivato da pochi minuti... grazie a fedeliallalinea per lo strappo in macchina...   :Cool: 

----------

## Guglie

bello bello!!

magari domani vengo   :Smile: 

finalmente anche in Ticino si muove qualcosa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## c3p8

Salve a tutti,

Ho appena completato la mia prima installazione di Gentoo, stimolato da quanto sentito alla presentazione di sabato, e devo dire che sono davvero impressionato. Penso che possa fare al caso mio. Grazie ancora agli organizzatori del TiLug: avete fatto un ottimo lavoro!

A tempo perso (molto perso...) mi occupo di una pagina speciale d'informatica sul settimanale "Popolo e Libertà", e nella prossima puntata vedrò di includere un pezzullo sul TiLug e sulla manifestazione di sabato scorso. Vi terrò informati.

Saluti,

Cleto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *c3p8 wrote:*   

> Ho appena completato la mia prima installazione di Gentoo, stimolato da quanto sentito alla presentazione di sabato, e devo dire che sono davvero impressionato. Penso che possa fare al caso mio.

 

Benvenuto innanzi tutto. Sono felice che sia servito a qualcuno questa manifestazione  :Very Happy:  .

 *c3p8 wrote:*   

> Grazie ancora agli organizzatori del TiLug: avete fatto un ottimo lavoro!

 

Grazie mille anche se il maggior lavoro l'ha fatto pelon's.

 *c3p8 wrote:*   

> A tempo perso (molto perso...) mi occupo di una pagina speciale d'informatica sul settimanale "Popolo e Libertà", e nella prossima puntata vedrò di includere un pezzullo sul TiLug e sulla manifestazione di sabato scorso. Vi terrò informati.

 

Ottimo e grazie.

Tra parentesi tu chi eri?

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tra parentesi tu chi eri?

 

Io forse ho capito, abbiamo parlato un po' dopo il talk su gentoo; tra l'altro se ti serve ancora il sito del gechi è tornato online sia su gechi.it che gechi.org come prennunciato  :Smile: 

----------

## c3p8

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tra parentesi tu chi eri?

 

Sono quello che era venuto con il suo socio e che ha rotto le scatole un po' a tutti i presenti   :Very Happy: 

Installo ed uso Linux / FreeBSD dal 1994. Dal 1997 uso Debian. E da ieri sera anche Gentoo!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io forse ho capito, abbiamo parlato un po' dopo il talk su gentoo; tra l'altro se ti serve ancora il sito del gechi è tornato online sia su gechi.it che gechi.org come prennunciato 

 

Perfetto! Naturalmente menzionerò anche gechi.(it|org)

Ciao,

Cleto

----------

